# Presas Arnis seminar with Datu Hartman



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 4, 2016)

When:
12 - 5pm February 21, 2015 

Where:
Cedar Creek Karate for Christ, 
2042 Dumfries Road 
Cambridge Ontario, Canada 

Contact:
Carl Outram at coutram1@hotmail.com


----------



## Blindside (May 4, 2016)

So which spelling of Cambridge is correct?

And why does the text of your post say "February 21, 2015?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 5, 2016)

Cut and pasted the wrong event. here is the proper intel.

When:
12 - 5pm May 6, 2016 

Where:
Cedar Creek Karate for Christ, 
2042 Dumfries Road 
Cambridge Ontario, Canada 

Contact:
Carl Outram at coutram1@hotmail.com


----------

